# German Autobahn stopovers



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we are shortly driving to Austria and are looking to do a stopover on the autobahn between Munich and Salzburg as per the French aires/service stations.

a) is this allowable?
b) any recommendations?

thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> we are shortly driving to Austria and are looking to do a stopover on the autobahn between Munich and Salzburg as per the French aires/service stations.
> 
> a) is this allowable?
> b) any recommendations?
> ...


I don't know if it is allowable or wise but I do know there are several quiet laybys alongside Lake Chiemsee. They are on the lakside and tree shaded.
We stopped for coffee there about 8 weeks ago , not overnight

G

If you go to Salzburg there is a very convenient campsite- see database - Camping Kasern. Very easy to get to off the autoroute


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've just been looking at http://www.autobahnatlas-online.de/A8.htm and there appear to be a few service stations along the A8 from Munich to Salzburg so I'm hoping it will be fine to overnight on one of them


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Whether or not it is allowable it is practised. We have done it several times but it is usually noisy and you will have to be savvy about your security. We tend to use Rastplatze rather than Service Stations.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

The Autohof chain of Autobahn services often have specific places for motorhomes to stay the night but unfortunately there are none on that stretch of the A8 but the following link may come in handy for other areas.

Just click on the Autobahn section you want and look for the 'ubernactung reisemobile' pictorgram........

http://www.autohof-guide.de/main/content/view/19/41/

or view the map and click on the relevant Autohof you require......

http://www.autohof-guide.de/main/component/option,com_wrapper/Itemid,30/

For an alternative stop midway between Munich and Salzburg, as Grizzly mentions Prien/Chiemsee would be a good place, there is a stellplatz there at the Marina on Harrsser Strasse for €10 per night or at Cafe Alpenblick, Am Sportplatz 2 which is free if you have a meal there. I would also think you would be ok for a discreet free overnighter alongside Chiemsee if you prefer.

pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the links peejay

I was looking at that Autohof site the other day and found the LOMO Autohof Raubling which is just south of the A8 which looks pretty good and not too far a detour.

anyone know anything about this site??


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi again;

The Raubling Autobahn Stoppover looks ok with dedicated overnight parking for motorhomes.
I've not used one personally but I don't think that the stoppovers on German autobahns have the same bad security reputation as the French ones (especially in the south) *but* I would still advise caution, if it doesn't feel right then it probably won't be and in that instance I would prefer the (arguably better) security of a stellplatz.

Next time i'm in Germany i'm going to try one out though.

Gute reise

pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

hi peejay

I think some people make more of security problems on French sites than is real - I think many of these same people are afraid of the dark, don't sleep with windows open, complain that the country's going to pot etc.....trouble looks for these people!!

we've used French aires/autoroute stations/laybys without any problems but I have to say not in the deep South in Summer

we take a more pragmatic approach - if it's gonna happen, it's gonna happen - and as long as you take relevant precautions then it shouldn't be an issue.........

as you say - if it don't feel right, move on...

at least we have a choice with the trip to Austria now from the Raubling and Chiemsee sites so we'll decide on how we feel en route which one to use.........

thanks for the info


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hey fatbuddha, observation isn't one of my strongpoints :roll: , i've just noticed your details on the left say you have a Hymervan - snap - how are you getting on with it?

pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Great peejay.....

we had an Exsis before but changed it for the Van - delivered in January - as it's more practical for us.

we're into triathlon (hence the trip to Austria - to do Ironman Austria on 8th July) so having the garage is great for bike and kit storage - keeps it all clean and secure........it was too much faff with a high mounted bike carrier on the Exsis

and the Van's Ford 2.2 diesel drives a damn sight better than the agricultural Ducato based Exsis..

the only downside is less room internally compared to the Exsis but that's a minor point - but we've just had some 10cm or so taken off the table to improve that.

as they say "lovin it"


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Glad you're happy with yours, we are too.

Only had a few niggly problems which including a failed truma heater and gas regulator but everything has been satisfactorily sorted under warranty, by a German dealership while abroad and Brownhills, (sharp intake of breath, shock horror :wink: ).

The garage and permanent double bed is a big plus point for us. The garage takes all our stuff including folding bikes, inflatable canoe etc etc with ease and not having to make up the bed each day is great.

Ours is nearly a year old now and we're still as pleased with it as we were on the first day  

There is another HymerVan owner on here (Dogwalker) and afaik he's also happy with his too.

pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Brownhills?? go wash your mouth out.... 8O 

but yes - Brownhills sorted the only problem we've had with a leaking washroom tap which needed replacing - it leaked every time you turned the kitchen sink tap on.

and yesterday we had a recall notice form Ford about a possible problem with one of the suspension knuckles so the local Ford dealer is taking a look at it Monday - need to get that sorted before we drive to Austria on Wednesday!

but these are niggles, not issues


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

How nice to read posts from some 'happy' owners for a change....hope you have a fab time in Austria......give us a wave if you are on the telly!!I assume Ironman is broadcast??

Do you have MHF logo on your competition clothing?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I think it's broadcast on an Austrian TV channel but don't know whether it's live or highlights. the official website Ironman has links to the event and for many races they have live streaming video but unfortunately not for Austria (I watched some of the France race last Sunday on my PC).

anyway - I doubt I'll have the energy to wave as I'll be too knackered! my aim is to finish in under 13hrs - sub 12:30 if I have a great day. my wife's aiming at sub-14 (it's her first time and my 2nd)

it's gonna be a long day 

and no MHF logos sorry

wish us well


----------

